# Dog at the vets after eating raisins



## fankino04 (5 February 2017)

Are there any veterinary people here who can offer some insights. Last night my Malamute stole about 150 grams of raisins, he was bright and perky this morning and are good breakfast as normal then went to the loo. His pee was not the usual waterfall it is in the morning and stool was loose but not pure liquid. I then saw the raisin packet and took him to emergency vet, his temp is fine, heart rate high ( but he hates vets) but generally fine in himself. Vets have put him on a drip to increase his fluids and are keeping him in for 48 hours. Boyfriend away this weekend so called him to tell him and he isn't speaking to me coz I shouldn't have been so stupid as to leave the raisins where he could get them - like I don't know this!
Does getting them into fluids before they show any real bad symptoms make much difference? Also as a breed with low metabolism does this make him more or less vulnerable to poisonous things?


----------



## stencilface (5 February 2017)

Hopefully he'll be fine being a dog that size. Mine ate half a brandy soaked Christmas cake (he's a gsd x rottie) went to vets the next day for a charcoal drink and was ok. Might have been a bit sorry for himself for 24 hours, but imho, deservedly so! Lol

You took him to the vets as soon as you knew, and that's all you can do.


----------



## fankino04 (5 February 2017)

I was taking comfort in him being so big he would take more to poison him but the vet said that size or quantity have no bearing with raisins as it's a very individual response from each dog and they don't fully understand the toxin yet. Obviously the vet was very guarded and didn't discuss prognosis much so I just wanted some info if anyone had some. Glad yours was ok SF.


----------



## stencilface (5 February 2017)

Well mine must have eaten easily half a kilo of Christmas cake, so fingers crossed for yours x


----------



## twiggy2 (5 February 2017)

Are they running bloods to check kidney function?
Usually they run bloods at time and a couple of weeks later to check for renal damage/disease.
Putting them on fluids is a way to try and reduce any renal damage and yes it can make a huge difference. 
You are right that it is not understood exactly how the dog (or cat) will be affected by the raisins (any form of grape and dried fruits), some animals can consume lots and other large animals cannot get away without severe damage (or worse) on just a handful.
Fingers crossed though.


----------



## fankino04 (5 February 2017)

Yes they were running blood tests when I left, waiting on a phone call to update me. We have 2 malamutes so couldn't be sure which one has eaten the raisins so took both in. It is more likely it was Ash as he is the boss and probably wouldn't let the other one share. He was also the one with diareah this morning but has a delicate tummy anyway so often has bouts of this. His heart rate was up and vet said that his tummy was a bit tender so ran blood tests on the other who is showing no signs and tests were fine so she is home making me paranoid every time I look at her - vet said to look out for any lethargy, she is the laziest dog you could meet so we would never recognise that symptom in her. Just wish it wasn't a 48 hour thing and could get a definitive answer sooner.


----------



## rara007 (5 February 2017)

Good luck! The bloods will tell you more  It's variable how it impacts them.


----------



## fankino04 (5 February 2017)

Vet has updated, his blood results were fine, they are just about to take some more now to compare but he is bright and happy and doing paw etc for nurses, bit more diareah but no vomiting and is urinating fine. They will update again in the morning but all positive so far. OH is home now and in a vile mood, not talking to me at all.


----------



## Clodagh (5 February 2017)

What a very helpful OH you have.
Sounds good so far, and I hope he comes home tomorrow as right as rain.


----------



## fankino04 (5 February 2017)

Vet said tomorrow night at the earliest but may still be Tuesday just to cover off the full 48 hour period. To be honest OH is always grumpy when he comes back from a weekend with his brother so tricky to tell if it's the usual drank too much and went to bed late so is tired grump or I poisoned his dog grump, could also be an I overreacted and cost us £1000 grump when the dog is fine...


----------



## shirl62 (5 February 2017)

My irish red setter stole a whole bag of grapes from the kitchen counter. I just found the empty bag and the stalks. I immediately gave her a teaspoon of washing soda crystals and within a few seconds she puked up the grapes which she had swallowed whole. I didn't think her sister had got any but I treated her as well....poor dog had not eaten any. I always have washing soda crystals handy for such occasions. This treatment was approved by my vet .

Shirl


----------



## fankino04 (5 February 2017)

I was always advised hydrogen peroxide to induce vomiting but as I think he ate the raisins about 8 hours earlier it was too late for that.


----------



## shirl62 (5 February 2017)

yep...she did that too..Took her to vets had IV fluids etc...I never bought any grapes or raisins since! She was definitely a counter surfer

Shirl


----------



## Destario (5 February 2017)

I was horrified to come home one weekend and find my mother had been feeding our dog grapes as a treat and thought it was funny how he chased them around on the floor before eating them! I was not impressed, he seemed fine but mother got a stern talking to (though apparently I shouldnt talk like that to her because she isn't stupid you know) and hasnt had any since. It's a bit hit and miss with dogs, but the bigger the better IME, much more dog to have to poison.


----------



## alainax (5 February 2017)

Had a cat eat a Lilly, have 2 cats and didn't know which one it was. Both into emergency vets, charcoal and drips. Was a tense 24 hours, but both were absolutely fine. Vet was telling me they had a lab in the week before who had ate a huge bar of dairy milk. They induce vomiting, charcoal and drip. He was fine too. 

The updates so far from the vets sound very positive. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Goldenstar (6 February 2017)

One of my labs Pearl ate our Christmas cake on Christmas Eve the whole cake she was fine she did not even have a poorly tummy .


----------



## Moobli (6 February 2017)

I am starting to think you lot must starve your dogs!   I would have to literally force feed my dogs food like grapes, raisins and Christmas cake 

Hope your dog is okay fankino04.


----------



## Apercrumbie (6 February 2017)

Glad I've read this thread - it had completely slipped my mind that grapes/raisins are poisonous to dogs. Not a problem in our case but good to remind myself. Ours did eat a whole round of cheese one Christmas - wasn't even sick!


----------



## fankino04 (6 February 2017)

Just spoke to vet again and blood tests last night were a little higher on the kidney marker than when he was admitted but this mornings were back below the level when he was admitted (even though they were both within normal range) he is now on just maintenance fluids then if 5pm blood test is the same or lower than this mornings test he can come home tonight


----------



## stencilface (6 February 2017)

Glad to hear it, animals are nothing but worry!


----------



## MissTyc (6 February 2017)

Glad to hear he seems OK. Such a worry!

Mine is a chocolate eater ... First night she came home, she broke into the kitchen cupboard and ate three boxes of posh champagne truffles that I was keeping to give to colleagues for Christmas! !


----------



## SpringArising (6 February 2017)

Ours once ate his way through the wrapping and ate an entire box of about 16 rich, dark liqueur chocolates. He was fine!


----------



## Aru (7 February 2017)

Usually acute kidney failure would be showing in the 24 hour blood test so fingers crossed he is out of the woods now!
.
You did the right thing bringing him in this can kill and he was showing signs of raisin toxicosis(diarrhoea and reduced urine output).
The fluids are given to support his kidneys through a time of possible crisis and can prevent failure in some early cases.We usually keep 48 hours or so on a drip, monitor urine output.Do blood tests at admission 12 or 24 hour mark if finances allow and depending on clincial signs at the 48 or 72 hour mark as well.
If hes urinating that usually a really good sign! Sounds like you have been very lucky!
Dogs really know how to make peoples lives more interesting!

Rasins are a bit strange as there seems to be a range where you see toxicity and all dogs seem to have different tolerance levels....generally with chocolate and other toxins we know how much usually will cause issues and in a larger dog the dose is quite high...rasins seem to be also down to individual sesnitivity in some dogs...ie some have a toxic dose and cope fine...others have a few and die of kidney failure....its frustrating.


----------



## fankino04 (7 February 2017)

Aru, having made it this far without any issues apart from slight rise in bloods and diareah, what's the chance of any long term issues, he was peeing loads last night but seems back to normal today and has never gone off his food or gone particularly lethargic (he is a lazy lump most of the time though!) Obviously he will go to our vets for follow up bloods but just wondering what effect this may have had on him, also how long after is best for the follow up bloods, the vet was a bit vague about this?


----------



## Aru (8 February 2017)

Risk should be quite low at this point  follow up bloods generally depend on how the dogs doing and if the issue was severe...I've heard anything from a month to 6 months for rechecking so I'd just go with what your vet advises at this point.Its pretty much down to discretion of the vet and level of suspecion that their might be issues.In your guys case I wouldn't be massively concerned at this point unless he starts showing further clinical signs in future....but remember I havent seen him your own vet has so trust them  glad hes doing well!


----------



## fankino04 (8 February 2017)

Thanks aru, he's only been seen by emergency vets and they are on shifts so no constant one, have booked him in to see my vet on Monday and will take it from there as to whether we do more blood tests in a month again or anything, as said emergency vet very vague about everything, they always seem to act like they just need to stabilise and pass back to normal vets  soon as possible but the info given isn't much ....


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 February 2017)

OH shouldn't be grumpy about this, you did the right thing. I've heard anecdotes of one grape killing a dog.


----------



## fankino04 (13 February 2017)

He had his week after blood test check this morning and both kidney markers were within normal range but one at the very low end and one at the very high end and higher than it was when he was released from emergency vet last week. Vet is not massively worried but has said to come back in a month for another check up. If there is some permanent kidney damage does anyone know what that means in terms of treatment / management going forward?


----------



## Equi (13 February 2017)

The things my dogs have eaten and not died from over the years....


----------



## Tyssandi (13 February 2017)

fankino04 said:



			Are there any veterinary people here who can offer some insights. Last night my Malamute stole about 150 grams of raisins, he was bright and perky this morning and are good breakfast as normal then went to the loo. His pee was not the usual waterfall it is in the morning and stool was loose but not pure liquid. I then saw the raisin packet and took him to emergency vet, his temp is fine, heart rate high ( but he hates vets) but generally fine in himself. Vets have put him on a drip to increase his fluids and are keeping him in for 48 hours. Boyfriend away this weekend so called him to tell him and he isn't speaking to me coz I shouldn't have been so stupid as to leave the raisins where he could get them - like I don't know this!
Does getting them into fluids before they show any real bad symptoms make much difference? Also as a breed with low metabolism does this make him more or less vulnerable to poisonous things?
		
Click to expand...

My husband is an idiot sometimes - I have told him and told him of the dangers of some  foods to the point of printing it out.  Still he chucks what ever he is eating to his malamute /NI dog.

 fruit bars/ plastic ready meal containers/ tins  to lick out (custard) crisps cakes you name it.  Even bits of fruit but still does it,  I hope your dog is ok, and maybe get a baby lock on cupboards if he can open them or put things up high.


----------

